# The computer that never crashes



## Black Panther (Feb 17, 2013)

OUT of chaos, comes order. A computer that mimics the apparent randomness found in nature can instantly recover from crashes by repairing corrupted data.

Dubbed a "systemic" computer, the self-repairing machine now operating at University College London (UCL) could keep mission-critical systems working. For instance, it could allow drones to reprogram themselves to cope with combat damage, or help create more realistic models of the human brain.

Everyday computers are ill suited to modelling natural processes such as how neurons work or how bees swarm. This is because they plod along sequentially, executing one instruction at a time. "Nature isn't like that," says UCL computer scientist Peter Bentley. "Its processes are distributed, decentralised and probabilistic. And they are fault tolerant, able to heal themselves. A computer should be able to do that."

Today's computers work steadily through a list of instructions: one is fetched from the memory and executed, then the result of the computation is stashed in memory. That is then repeated – all under the control of a sequential timer called a program counter. While the method is great for number-crunching, it doesn't lend itself to simultaneous operations. "Even when it feels like your computer is running all your software at the same time, it is just pretending to do that, flicking its attention very quickly between each program," Bentley says.

He and UCL's Christos Sakellariou have created a computer in which data is married up with instructions on what to do with it. For example, it links the temperature outside with what to do if it's too hot. It then divides the results up into pools of digital entities called "systems".

Each system has a memory containing context-sensitive data that means it can only interact with other, similar systems. Rather than using a program counter, the systems are executed at times chosen by a pseudorandom number generator, designed to mimic nature's randomness. The systems carry out their instructions simultaneously, with no one system taking precedence over the others, says Bentley. "The pool of systems interact in parallel, and randomly, and the result of a computation simply emerges from those interactions," he says.

It doesn't sound like it should work, but it does. Bentley will tell a conference on evolvable systems in Singapore in April that it works much faster than expected.

Crucially, the systemic computer contains multiple copies of its instructions distributed across its many systems, so if one system becomes corrupted the computer can access another clean copy to repair its own code. And unlike conventional operating systems that crash when they can't access a bit of memory, the systemic computer carries on regardless because each individual system carries its own memory.

The pair are now working on teaching the computer to rewrite its own code in response to changes in its environment, through machine learning.

"It's interesting work," says Steve Furber at the University of Manchester, UK, who is developing a billion-neuron, brain-like computer called Spinnaker (see "Build yourself a brain"). Indeed, he could even help out the UCL team. "Spinnaker would be a good programmable platform for modelling much larger-scale systemic computing systems," he says.

Source.


I could do with a couple of these, especially for members of my family...


----------



## Inceptor (Feb 17, 2013)

So, Borg computers?

How much redundancy is inefficient?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2013)

It sounds like a lot of it has to do with software. If so that is really cool.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2013)

Neat, I wonder if a functioning OS could be made out of this.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 18, 2013)

never crash, dont need reinstall and stay fresh? looks pretty good but i guess it still need long way to go


----------



## Frick (Feb 18, 2013)

Good for realtime systems, but for home computing? Not so much. A lot of what we do now is very predictable, so ot works well. I look forward to that talk though.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 18, 2013)

Never crashes?  Even with Vista on it?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> Never crashes?  Even with Vista on it?





On topic:
This does sound very interesting...


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2013)

They said it "mimics biology". Biology crashes, hence their concept doesn't seem crash-proof.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2013)

the title is kinda misleading .. crashes occur because of program errors which are introduced by human error. what these guys have created is a new approach to multitasking


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 18, 2013)

No need for such invention:

The Pioneer 10 spacecraft had a Digital Equipment Corp PDP-11 /44 computer - working for over 30 years without a restart.....that is "The computer that never crashes".....


----------

